# How Do You Store Your Saw Files?



## ePhoenix (Jan 20, 2008)

Took me many years to figure if you let your round saw files just roll around in the tool box, they'll dull themselves. :censored: LOL!

The boxes they come in, the thin cardboard ones that hold 12, wear fairly fast in the tool box. Are there special scabbords or pouches that hold just the round saw files? I've never seen any. I was thinking of something like drilling a deep hole into a piece of wood so the file could go down into that protecting it.

I'd like to get more life from my files this year. Tired of grabbing a new file and noticing it files like it's been used a while.

Thanks,

ePhoenix


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 20, 2008)

I found a bunch of file sleeves at one of the many dealers I went to scavenging up old parts. Never seen them anywhere else. A couple of them say homelite on the sleeve. Got a couple of them from my snap on guy too.

The chisel bit files are the trickey ones. haven't found any kind of a sleeve for those yet. I just wrap them in a thin towel.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 20, 2008)

How about a drinking straw (save some from your next trip to Mickey D's).


----------



## palogger (Jan 20, 2008)

i just leave them in the boxes they come in and rather than put them in the toolbox leave them in the door of the truck


----------



## wildbio (Jan 20, 2008)

i use a cheap/free, nerdy pencil/pen holder/ pocket protector.....one with separate compartments for each pen/file.


----------



## Tree Student (Jan 20, 2008)

Down here in Texas the dealers sell three stihl files in a plastic pouch that holds them nicely and even has a hanging hole for the store display which makes them hang nicely on my shop wall until I need a new set. Small enough to fit all three in your back pocket without knowing they are there.


----------



## RedlineIt (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a vinyl tool pouch from a long gone japanese motorcycle that originally held some cheezy stamped metal wrench set stowed under the seat. (RZ 500? TZ 250? Can't remember.)

My Dad keeps his set of wood lathe gouges in what used to be a picnic cutlery rollup my mother made from tough leftover upholstery fabric that is now out of style. 

Whatever works.

Co-worker has something called a "File-Buddy". Just a plastic tube with a cap on both ends, no compartments. They're all in one place but they still clang around. Funny to watch him shake it to select a file and then the bottom drops out. Easy to select the right file now, I suppose.


RedlineIt


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 20, 2008)

BC WetCoast said:


> How about a drinking straw (save some from your next trip to Mickey D's).


go buy some pvc pipe and 2 caps. one end cap and one threaded cap, put together and fill with md's straws. add files and your good too go


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 20, 2008)

BC WetCoast said:


> How about a drinking straw (save some from your next trip to Mickey D's).



This works for me, although I can't go near micky d with out my stomach doing a flip flop.


----------



## Bermie (Jan 20, 2008)

Tree Student said:


> Down here in Texas the dealers sell three stihl files in a plastic pouch that holds them nicely and even has a hanging hole for the store display which makes them hang nicely on my shop wall until I need a new set. Small enough to fit all three in your back pocket without knowing they are there.



Yup, we get those too, I spray three new files with corrosionX keep them in the plastic sleeve and have a set of each size in the tool kit.


----------



## ePhoenix (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok, excellent! Thanks for the ideas guys. I'll have to incorporate some of those methods.

Also, you guys must be spying on me because... how'd you know I eat at Mickey D's? LOL!

As for Mickey D's.... I had a buddy once who told me he was at a farm and saw some dead cows hanging and noticed the eyes were sunk in bad and there were flies flying around. My buddy asked "Whatcha gonna do with those cows?... dump 'em?" The guy says...

"No. McDonalds bought them."





LOL!

Thanks much for the replies.

ePhoenix


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 20, 2008)

i always thought they used horse meat:monkey:


----------



## oldirty (Jan 20, 2008)

this is what i use to store my files. 

i like the straw idea too.


----------



## ePhoenix (Jan 21, 2008)

oldirty,

Thanks for the pics. I'm thinking of making something from pvc too.

You sure you showed the right picture? That one looks like contraband to me.

ePhoenix


----------



## woodchux (Jan 21, 2008)

Mickey D's is SOYLENT GREEN !!


----------



## oldirty (Jan 21, 2008)

ePhoenix said:


> oldirty,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what?


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jan 25, 2008)

woodchux said:


> Mickey D's is SOYLENT GREEN !!



Soylent Green is People:jawdrop:


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jan 26, 2008)

You know that clear rubbery tubing at the hardware store?

Same stuff where the little tube is used for fish tanks between the air pump and bubblers.

I buy a size that loosely fits my round files, as well as my round wood rasps which I use for making hiking sticks.

Actually, I store a few of my flat files in the bigger tubing sizes as well.

Since the tube comes off the roll and retains a slight curve, I get a size that is almost a loose fit if it was straight, but the slight curve keeps it on the files with slight pressure. Even if it was straight, it would be fine.

I've done that for about 10 years.


----------



## andrewspens (Jan 26, 2008)

*Want something that looks a little more professional than a straw?*

Take some of the 1 inch tubular webbing, melt ONE end closed. Squeeze the other end open when you put the heat to it so it stays open. Use the wifes sewing machine to put a single line of stitches right up the center (follow the tracer). This will create a double pouch for two round files, fits pretty snug, also has a side benefit of helping to clean when you full the file out. Get a few different colors to organize the file sizes. If you skip the stitch, it will hold a raker file or a double bevel for thos of us on the west coast.


----------



## ronnyb (Jan 30, 2008)

I just leave them on the work bench, or the ones in the truck go into the tool bucket. When they are dull, I throw them in the garbage. Sounds and looks like a lot of the people here want to pass them onto their children or something.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 30, 2008)

ronnyb said:


> I just leave them on the work bench, or the ones in the truck go into the tool bucket. When they are dull, I throw them in the garbage. Sounds and looks like a lot of the people here want to pass them onto their children or something.


when the files are bad i snap them in half. i use a new one almost every sharpen.


----------



## oldirty (Jan 31, 2008)

maybe get 2 good sharpenings out of a file.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 31, 2008)

oldirty said:


> maybe get 2 good sharpenings out of a file.


i could do the same i just choose not too.


----------



## xxl (Jun 8, 2008)

Dadatwins said:


> This works for me, although I can't go near micky d with out my stomach doing a flip flop.



Your not the only one i out grew that taste

I keep mine in the pouch they came in hung on a peg board


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 8, 2008)

I hide them in the attic in a burlap sack wrapped with garlic so that the vampire leprechauns wont steel them


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jun 11, 2008)

a leather Lee valley tool roll with individual slots works wonders.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jun 11, 2008)

ronnyb said:


> I just leave them on the work bench, or the ones in the truck go into the tool bucket. When they are dull, I throw them in the garbage. Sounds and looks like a lot of the people here want to pass them onto their children or something.



good files last a long time (with PROPER care) . My father has old german machine shop files that are still wicked sharp, and they have been used for over 50 years. 

why waste money? buy good files to start with and take care of them.


----------



## SustainableTree (Jun 11, 2008)

I use toothbrush travel containers that I found at the dollar store. Some of the ones I've seen are too short, but these are great. They keep your files minty fresh too!


----------



## Pete M (Jun 15, 2008)

I store my saw files in "My Documents" folder in a subfolder called "Work Stuff". They seem pretty safe there, though I always make sure to back up regularly like.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 15, 2008)

BC WetCoast said:


> How about a drinking straw (save some from your next trip to Mickey D's).



good one after 5 times trash them tom trees


----------



## Fuzly (Jun 15, 2008)

ePhoenix said:


> As for Mickey D's.... I had a buddy once who told me he was at a farm and saw some dead cows hanging and noticed the eyes were sunk in bad and there were flies flying around. My buddy asked "Whatcha gonna do with those cows?... dump 'em?" The guy says...
> 
> "No. McDonalds bought them."
> 
> ...



No guff, my Dad said when he was a kid on the farm and they had a sick cow, if they could get it on a truck, McDonalds would buy it. And they didn't really care what made it sick either. (no dead ones though) 

As for files, I just try to put them in the tool box where there isn't anything else metal for them to bounce off of.


----------

